# If fedor is 34 and done what does that say about



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Anderson silva who is soon to be 36, and started fighting 6 days later than fedor.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

Silva works out more/smarter and has better genetics. Silva also has more of a desire to fight imo. I think Fedor's been phoning it in for a while.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Shit is it really that hard to work out?

The issue is the sport has evolved past Fedor. He was number 1 before Anderson was even champion.

Age isn't the issue per se, it is the length of his fight career and damage taken. But even this is not the biggest issue for Fedor, the issue is the sport has moved on in and he's in the most evolving division.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Hiro said:


> Shit is it really that hard to work out?
> 
> The issue is the sport has evolved past Fedor. He was number 1 before Anderson was even champion.
> 
> Age isn't the issue per se, it is the length of his fight career and damage taken. But even this is not the biggest issue for Fedor, the issue is the sport has moved on in and he's in the most evolving division.


silva was a cahmp before fedor in 2001, he won cage rage 04, ufc -and has never lost a belt/


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Its says that they are 2 different people who's bodies react differently to getting Old , Anderson seems to age like wine tastes bad to start with but gets better with age, well as Fedor is like a beer great for while but goes flat over time


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Does Fedor have kids?


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> silva was a cahmp before fedor in 2001, he won cage rage 04, ufc -and has never lost a belt/


LOL Fedor was Rings champion is 02 and Pride in 03 not much further apart. 

Anderson is a great fighter and seems to be more motivated and have sharper skills now then when he was younger and more reckless.

I think Fedor has a different persona to Silva , Fedor accomplished everything and seems to have lost that spark , well as Silva has accomplished everything most fighters want yet his arrogance motivates him to become even more accomplished.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Does Fedor have kids?


yes. silva has 5..silva even better at making kids.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Hiro said:


> Shit is it really that hard to work out?
> 
> The issue is the sport has evolved past Fedor. He was number 1 before Anderson was even champion.
> 
> Age isn't the issue per se, it is the length of his fight career and damage taken. But even this is not the biggest issue for Fedor, the issue is the sport has moved on in and he's in the most evolving division.


the HWs arent the most evolving division that honour goes to the lighter weight classes due their depth..And I dont want to hear anything about "well fedor has taken more damage" "or hes been fighting for so long" Since the fall of pride hes been avg 1 fight per year..That should be beneficial to his ageing body not a detriment


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Fedor didn't train BJJ because he thinks ***** is the same thing except better. He got subbed by Werdum because he didn't respect BJJ or understand how much better Werdum was at it than Nog. Bigfoot beat him because he is huge and good at BJJ and Fedor had no answer for his top game. You see the same stuff happen with a lot of Judo players who don't understand that their sport veering away from submissions in favor of takedowns makes them vulnerable.

Anderson didn't have a ground game and worked really hard at his BJJ to become a real threat to other blackbelts off his back and continues to refine multiple striking styles.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Fedor lost his motivation and his training hasent gotten with the times. The fact that he has gotten this far being practically a LHW against HW's is remarkable, but the guys were getting bigger, stronger, and faster and trains modernly and extensively, and Fedor can no longer keep up.

I mean Couture is what 48? And looked how jacked he looks, and still fights with a spark. I mean that Coleman vs Couture fight, it really showed who the old man was.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Fedor lost his motivation and his training hasent gotten with the times. The fact that he has gotten this far being practically a LHW against HW's is remarkable, but the guys were getting bigger, stronger, and faster and trains modernly and extensively, and Fedor can no longer keep up.
> 
> I mean Couture is what 48? And looked how jacked he looks, and still fights with a spark. I mean that Coleman vs Couture fight, it really showed who the old man was.


true but machida is goiing to whoop randy's ass/ I really hope machida dos because i brought randy's tower 200. Its a piece of shit. It broke so machida would do justice if he whoops randy's ass.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> I mean Couture is what 48? And looked how jacked he looks, and still fights with a spark. I mean that Coleman vs Couture fight, it really showed who the old man was.


Couture still feels passionate for MMA!
I don't think Fedor feels the same!

I think he didn't make the transition from the MMA of 5-6 years a go to today's MMA! Especially training camps and pre fight preparations!

Fedor doesn't do training camps, he doesn't cut weight, he just trains. And for fights he trains a bit harder.
That worked some years ago, but now with all these camps and world class trainers + top fighters training together = EVOLUTION! Can only make you better!

Couture is a freak. 
Fedor is a russian guy, who was exceptional on putting a beating on a lot of tough guys!
But now, even tougher guys showed up and they are ables to put a beating on him.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

limba said:


> Couture still feels passionate for MMA!
> I don't think Fedor feels the same!
> 
> I think he didn't make the transition from the MMA of 5-6 years a go to today's MMA! Especially training camps and pre fight preparations!
> ...


oah aren't Russians suppose to be the toughest guys around?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> oah aren't Russians suppose to be the toughest guys around?


lol
At drinking vodka maybe!

How the hell should i know!

MMA has evolved a lot in recent years.
Fedor didn't!

He relied on the same training techniques and fighting techniques, that helped him become a great fighter!

That's what happens when you don't adapt!
You are left behind!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

limba said:


> lol
> At drinking vodka maybe!
> 
> How the hell should i know!
> ...


does that apply to shogun...i still think he is the same fighter from his pride days.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> does that apply to shogun...i still think he is the same fighter from his pride days.


No it doesn't apply to him.
Because he is training his ass off in between fights!

It's just that, imo, the HW division has changed more than the others.
How many heavyweights from Fedor's golden days are still relevant?! NONE! The UFC HWs from that time are crap and the Pride HW pretty much the same. Fedor was the last one to fall!

The fact that Nogueira and Cro Cop haven't announced their retirement yet means hit!
They have one good fight left in them: against eachother!
Top UFC HW from that time: Sylvia, Arlovski, Rizzo, Couture mean nothing today.

5 years ago nobody knew anything about Cain, JDS, Carwin, Schaub, or Silva.

The LHW on the other hand still has some fighters going strong: Shogun, Rampage, Henderson, Lil Nog (kinda), Belfort and Wanderlei at 185...


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

limba said:


> No it doesn't apply to him.
> Because he is training his ass off in between fights!
> 
> It's just that, imo, the HW division has changed more than the others.
> ...


Hey but big nog trains his ass off everyday. I tihnk with fedor case size is the issue. Look at reem he is huge...mir also realize he needs to get bigger. i think the hw division has just got bigger guys come in now cuting down to 265.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Hey but big nog trains his ass off everyday. I tihnk with fedor case size is the issue. Look at reem he is huge...mir also realize he needs to get bigger. i think the hw division has just got bigger guys come in now cuting down to 265.


Nog is done as far as titles and number 1 contender fights.
Mir bulked up to 265 beat Congo, who is bellow can level, and then got destroyed by Carwin in 3 minutes!

Fedor doesn't cut wweight for his fights. He is about 230-235 lbs heavy.
Rashad Evans cuts from 235 lbs.
Rampage cuts from 250-252 lbs. He is much bigger than Fedor.

The ideal weight division for Fedor would be LHW, but i don't think he in interested in cutting weight and sh*t like that.


----------



## Halloway (Jul 27, 2010)

limba said:


> lol
> At drinking vodka maybe!
> 
> How the hell should i know!
> ...


You know they have periods instead of exclamation marks right?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Halloway said:


> You know they have periods instead of exclamation marks right?


U know they have periods instead of stupid faces?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

limba said:


> Nog is done as far as titles and number 1 contender fights.
> Mir bulked up to 265 beat Congo, who is bellow can level, and then got destroyed by Carwin in 3 minutes!
> 
> Fedor doesn't cut wweight for his fights. He is about 230-235 lbs heavy.
> ...


Page isn't in fighting shape at 250 that is him getting fat between fights. Fedor fights at that weight Page is probably around 225 on fight night.


----------



## Halloway (Jul 27, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> U know they have periods instead of stupid faces?


Makes no sense at all....


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Halloway said:


> Makes no sense at all....


word?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

osmium said:


> Page isn't in fighting shape at 250 that is him getting fat between fights. Fedor fights at that weight Page is probably around 225 on fight night.


I know that!

I was just trying to talk about Fedor's size! He is a small HW!
On fight night, Rampage is almost the same size as Fedor. Forrest Griffin also.


----------



## skinnyBIGGS (Jul 2, 2010)

Fedor isnt a HW he needs to be smart and fight in a weightclass where he doesnt give up soo much wether you think it or not weight makes a huge diff with hitting force , lhw is fedors return to glory


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Fedor needs a quality camp to train at and quality guys to train with.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

If Fedor had been training in the U.S. and fighting top competition since 06 he would have won this fight IMO. 

Fedor is fully capable of competing at HW, today showed the short had evolved beyond him more than any size difference.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

why are ppl saying fedor needs to do this and that? did you not see the telecast with him basically saying "hes done"..Fedor is not a heat of the moment type of guy if he says hes done hes done..The future for him is with his family everything fighting related is a moot point..


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Kreed said:


> the HWs arent the most evolving division that honour goes to the lighter weight classes due their depth..And I dont want to hear anything about "well fedor has taken more damage" "or hes been fighting for so long" Since the fall of pride hes been avg 1 fight per year..That should be beneficial to his ageing body not a detriment


I think this change of smaller more technical heavyweights dominating (Cro Cop, Fedor, Couture) to the bigger heavyweights (Lesnar, Carwin, JDS, bigfoot, probably Overeem) is some serious evolution.

Tere's a whole change in the trend of the HW divisions worldwide in terms of size. Fedor was the best when there wasn't any really technical fighters who were legit heavyweights. That's why him and Couture were the best at one point.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

HW's are no longer the lumbering people of old where they have bad technique but can knocked you out in one punch if connected. Now the new breed of HW's like Todd Duffee, Cain, Lesnar, JDS, Bigfoot, Carwin etc where guys not only were getting bigger, but stronger, and faster. And now they also have technique to combine with it. They have crisper striking and now also have a ground game. Back in the day a HW couldnt do anything with a ground game and suspect cardio. On the other side of the spectrum, LW's couldnt knock out anybody, but they have great technique and cardio and used that to win.

The lower you go technique becomes more of a factor, the higher you go power becomes more of a factor. Fedor just cant keep up with HW's that are not only getting better physically but having the technique of lower classes. It was like fighting a slow Hippo before, but now its like fighting an Elephant with the speed of a Giraffe.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Kreed said:


> why are ppl saying fedor needs to do this and that? did you not see the telecast with him basically saying "hes done"..Fedor is not a heat of the moment type of guy if he says hes done hes done..The future for him is with his family everything fighting related is a moot point..


Yea I don't get it.

He is 34, and just lost 2 in a row. After 10+ years everyone is now saying he needs to switch his camp up and move weight classes.

Yea he didn't move eight in his whole career, what on earth would make you think he is just going to start doing that at this point?


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

It doesn't say anything. Every fighter is different. And, Silva fights guys that are smaller than him (or at least the same size). Fedor is fighting guys far larger than him which makes his age all the more important. 

Plus, Silva just crushed Belfort with a front kick from hell


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Tough loss for Fedor.. but imagine what Overeem would have done to him. It's even better that this fight won't ever happen now. It could only end one way for Fedor really!


I believe the difference here is, that Silva is a much more skilled fighter then Fedor, especially standing up. Fedor always liked to bang as well in his career.. but he also almost always took a lot of damage in those fights, because he never was a great standup fighter.

Silva on the other side never even get's hit in the face.. wich is a huge factor here and probably the most important one by far. Fedor took so much punishment in his career.. compared to Silva who was just way too skilled to even get touched in his career.

I think the only time Silva really got punished was against Sonnen of course and maybe his first MMA bout. Other then those two, he never got hit because of his AMAZING Skills.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> yes. silva has 5..silva even better at making kids.



lol :happy02:


----------

